# Applets mit Swing und null Layout?



## 8ull23y3 (23. Dez 2004)

Kann man Applets nur mit null Layouten wenn man AWT benutzt? Mit Swing scheint das nicht zu funktionieren?


----------



## dotlens (23. Dez 2004)

warum probierst dus nicht aus?

natürlich geht das...


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Dez 2004)

Ja, das geht. Hast Du ein konkretes Problem?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (23. Dez 2004)

Habs einmal ausprobiert und konnte nichts positionieren. Werd das mal eben mal Probieren.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (23. Dez 2004)

Hm seltsam... Jetzt geht es auf einmal.
Naja dann ist ja gut.


----------

